# early start to spring hunt?



## killenkruser (Jan 28, 2009)

Our hunting party is planning on hunting around sioux falls sd the second weekend of march does anyone thing we might be to late?


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

No, that should be probably put you smack dab in the middle of the main migration....remember last year Squaw on the 20th still had 1.5 million on it.


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

If the snow line stays the way it is now and the weather stays as warm as it currently is then you will have to work harder to scout birds in that area, but i'm only shaking the crystal ball, it could be the other way around.


----------



## killenkruser (Jan 28, 2009)

thats true but these early reports of birds already showing up in norther mo and parts of ne are getting me nervious


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

goose_caller said:


> No, that should be probably put you smack dab in the middle of the main migration....remember last year Squaw on the 20th still had 1.5 million on it.


Ya but last years weather was all messed up, and I bet ya that this years migration is going to be completley different.


----------



## killenkruser (Jan 28, 2009)

i hope the migration is the same last year the second weekend we seen more birds in one weekend than we have ever seen


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Peak in NW MO is almost always going to fall between Mar 1st - 15th.....SD is Mar 15-Mar 30th. I would have no problem hunting that far south in SD that late as I can promise you 90% of guides will still be in Mound City that same weekend 300 miles south of you pounding on birds...you will be fine....heck you don't want to be up farther north getting your butt kicked by them leading edge birds.


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

It's all about looking into the crystal ball and trying to predict the future.


----------



## killenkruser (Jan 28, 2009)

thats true im just hoping to kill some birds thanks for the help guys


----------



## snowgoosekiller11 (Apr 14, 2008)

ValleyCityHunter2008 said:


> If the snow line stays the way it is now and the weather stays as warm as it currently is then you will have to work harder to scout birds in that area, but i'm only shaking the crystal ball, it could be the other way around.


ha that wont happen... theres always a blizzard that messes it all up. the migration wont be any sooner or later then usual do to the weather being warm right now.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's just too early to tell with a month of winter ahead....you never know, it downpoured here last night and that is REALLY rare for this time of year.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Like Chris said, its raining here now, but we could still have a month of "winter" yet at the same time.

Stay flexible in where you want to hunt is all I can say.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

We have had weeks of above average temps here. The snow is knee deep at best. I am predicting an early migration. IMO, the weather down there doesn't hold them like in the fall. The main goal of the spring migration is breeding and we all know how strong that urge can be.lol


----------



## bandedgandr (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey caller-
Its funny how so many people think there gonna miss the migration!! It`ll be the same as usual. 8 yrs in Mound City, and I`ve never seen peek earlier than the first week in Mar.


----------



## tnelson1 (Mar 16, 2008)

Those SOB's have a "Photo" period in their genetic makeup. They traditionaly move through a certain area around the same time every spring. They don't want to move to quickly northward and then have to waist valuable energy, flying many miles southward because of a strong spring snowstorm or an extreme cold front. They like to keep on the "edge" of that snowline melt and they love that sheet water.


----------



## shig (Aug 23, 2005)

Follow the frost line for good hunts, follow the snow line for frustrating adults.

The real Shig Nasty

When in doubt, whip out balloons


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

killenkruser said:


> Our hunting party is planning on hunting around sioux falls sd the second weekend of march does anyone thing we might be to late?


If you are late drive north. If you're early drive south. The migration corridor is pretty narrow...eventually you should run into them. That's just kind of how it works in the spring. 8)


----------



## CuppedAndComitted (Mar 3, 2007)

Too LATE? 

There will still be huntable numbers in SD in April. You have nothing to worry about.


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

CuppedAndComitted said:


> Too LATE?
> 
> There will still be huntable numbers in SD in April. You have nothing to worry about.


Very true ! Our best hunt was the first week of April last year!g


----------



## SWIOWAHUNTER (Feb 16, 2007)

Hunted Mon and Tues shot a few birds . All birds were old birds .Just small scout groups. Main flocks are always first 2 weeks of March. Wheather man in SWIOWA says 6to8 inches snow Thursday night thru Fri.
Last year we shot birds this same time then big snow and put the brakes on them. So no different this year. Get alittle taste to get you ready for the big show.


----------



## eye_guysd (Jan 23, 2005)

you guys and myself included are getting the itch, we have some nice weather and rain as well, it melted snow and the ground is showing and looking like spring..... BUT-- as stated earlier its still FEB. mother nature will keep it on schedule, and if not the birds will. I suspect the birds will be right on time. it just happens!!!!!


----------

